# pics of all the 6 month old puppies



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

I think there was a thread sort of like this, but this would work better so that we can see one picture after another, so great idea 

Here is Cannon at 6 months:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Chloe, she is not quite 6 month yet but close!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker is 7 months, but here are a few of him from a few weeks ago when he was still 6 months old.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner 6 months*

Here is Gunner at 6 months, 40 lbs. Loves to look in mirror.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

LK at about 6 and a half months, I think him and Sasha look alike, I've never seen another golden he looks so similar too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is one of Oakly when he was 6 months old.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

They grow up too fast, don't they? Brutus is now 7 months and I'm not exactly sure when these were taken but he's either 6 or 7.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

please more puppy pics


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here is one of Oakly when he was 6 months old.


OMG!! Looks just like my Molly!  So cute!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is Jonah at 6 months. His head is too big for his body and his face looks like a yellow lab right now, ha!


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

awww they are all so darn cuuute! sampson is only 5 1/2 months now, but i figured he is close enough to the cut off! oh, and that chloe would make a nice girl for sampson with those matching bandanas!!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I love all the puppy pictures, this is a great thread. 
Here is Bogart at 6 months old.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Lilikoi at 6 months...


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

any more out there


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is Tucker a year ago at six months. This was taken the day after he was tied up to my porch.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is Kody at 6 months....


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

OK Rufus is 14 weeks tomorrow and has grown (A LOT) but still looks puppy-ish. Seeing these pictures, I can't believe the difference a couple of months makes.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is Talon and Dallas at 6mo. Dallas last pic.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

This was Deacon at 6 months! It is amazing how quickly they grow!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is Jazz.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

All of these pics are wonderful. Keep them coming! I don't happen to have any on my computer at the moment but I love looking at everyone elses.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenway at 6 months


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

This was Merlin on 6 months to the day.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your pics its lovely to see so many gorgous looking dogs, keep them coming please


----------



## Vandyv (8 mo ago)

JBAMM said:


> This was Merlin on 6 months to the day.





sasha's mum said:


> Thanks everyone for your pics its lovely to see so many gorgous looking dogs, keep them coming please


Hey Everyone,

This is Luna at 5 1/2 months. Its a little earlier but figured out she might not be that different at six months. Here are the pictures.


----------

